# Poorboys wheel sealant



## Alex23 (Feb 6, 2011)

is it worth buying? , what does it actually do? is it any good? 

comment please 

Alex23


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

not used it but hear its rubbish, many better wheel sealants out there


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I have it never used it i use FK1000P.
The poor boys would be better than nothing, but a lot dont rate it.


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Its a very good product for the money. Gives a good shine and 2 or 3 layers will give you a decent level of protection. It can also be used on exhausts and engine bay metal surfaces so comes in handy. Jetseal or a nano coat sealant will give a little extra protection but you pay extra. :thumb:

Happy Detailing, Simon
*Exotic Detail*
Website
Blog
Facebook
Twitter


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Its good stuff, but jet seal is better. With reference to your other thread, if you're going to take the wheels off. then i would buy some jet seal personally


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I also have the jetseal but never put it on the wheels but the jetseal is a cracking product.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I didn't like it mate, just my 2 pence. Felt like the dust from my Alcon's stuck much quicker to the wheels.

I'm going to try Z2 next time.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Had it, used it, moved on and sold it...

Now use FK1000P and waiting to use nanolex (I think... I got it - whatever it is so long ago, I have forgot...but it was from PB, I know that!)

:wall::wall::wall:

:thumb:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Hmmm....interesting. I've got it, and find it pretty darn good.

The only down side, I guess, is that it's quite easy to 'over-apply' it, which in turn makes it difficult to buff off afterwards.

Still, I haven't used anything else, so maybe a little biased/naive ?


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

i've used it on refurbished/powdercoated and new alloys and have no complaints, plenty of thin applications is key its a bugger to remove if applyed to thick


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Poorboys was the first wheel sealant I bought for my alloys & I noticed that it needed at least a couple of coats for it to be effective.

Its a good product for the price, but there's too much hard work buffing off the excess wax especially when you have 18" alloys with 15 spokes per alloy.

Now I'm using Planet Polish Wheel Seal & Shine and it requires much less work for similar levels of protection gained.

However, I am curious about Gtechniq C5 wheel armour as the products claim about it's longetivity appeals to me greatly.


----------



## Robw757 (Mar 7, 2011)

I think Poorboys is certainly better than nothing, Chemical Guys Wheel Guard is better in my opinion, and Jetseal 109 is better than both of them


----------



## rorz_vts (Sep 8, 2010)

fk1000p is the bests of the 3 ive tried so far which are -
poorboys wheel sealant
Chemical Guys Wheel Guard
fk1000p

going to be trying the Gtechniq C5 wheel armour in the not to distant future cause like tips ive heard its got very longetivity (if its anything like C4 then it wont fail to impress)


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Kriminal said:


> The only down side, I guess, is that it's quite easy to 'over-apply' it, which in turn makes it difficult to buff off afterwards


+1. It's like a "mousse" and hence easy to spread but risks being applied too thick...which leads to...



msb said:


> its a bugger to remove if applyed to thick


As my first wheel sealant, I loved it and even now still use it. As above, you need to layer it, which TBH isn't all that difficult. With most wheel sealants, it's probably a good idea to layer it anyway.


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

I only recently started to use it and it really seems to work. I've not had any issues with buffing it off or over applying. It was the price that attracted me but I'm really quite happy with it and have recommended it to friends.


----------



## Rodriguez (Apr 5, 2011)

I like it and smells great also! 
I only have one doubt: How much time do I wait to take it off. They say that it's when it begins to "haze" but this happens pretty quickly so I wait more.


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

FK1000P is what I use!


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

Rodriguez said:


> I like it and smells great also!
> I only have one doubt: How much time do I wait to take it off. They say that it's when it begins to "haze" but this happens pretty quickly so I wait more.


i have the same question too, and what time i need to wait to reapply? so it stay with 2 layers.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Pedro.Malheiro said:


> i have the same question too, and what time i need to wait to reapply? so it stay with 2 layers.


Hi, after thinly applying a layer of poorboys to an alloy, move onto the next wheel.

As soon as you have finished applying poorboys to the second wheel, investigate the 1st one. Check to see if wax has hazed over, if it is still sticky to the touch, then move onto the third wheel.

As soon as the first alloy has hazed over, then buff off with a clean microfibre cloth, don't leave the wax to dry too much on the alloy otherwise it gets really stubborn to remove.

As far as I know - 30mins cure time between layers is good and there is a marked improvement from having two layers of poorboys.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

thanks


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

I find two coats works great. I applied two coats to a set of wheels around 6 months ago, and when cleaning them a couple of weeks ago I gave them a blast of Iron-X and there was almost NO contamination whatsoever. I put this down to the wheel sealant. Does the job, cheap enough, and smells funky :thumb:


----------



## detaillover (Apr 25, 2011)

I find it really good, i haven't tried anything else right enough but it definately helps keep the brake dust off, i use bilberry cleaner on them every wash, and i wash the car about 2-3 times a week so i suppose the brake dust doesnt have time to stick, but in my opinion it works well, i put 3 coats of it on just to make sure.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Pedro.Malheiro said:


> thanks


Glad to help, as soon as you finish your tub of poorboys sealant try Planet Polish Wheel Seal & Shine.

It is easier to apply because it's a liquid not a paste wax.
It hazes much quicker than poorboys.
It is much easier to buff off with a microfibre cloth than paste wax.
If you leave it to dry for a while it doesn't get harder to remove like poorboys.
1 coat lasts 4-6 weeks, 2 coats give 2-3 months durability.
It produces a noticeably smoother, shinier & glossier alloy than poorboys.
It is cheaper than poorboys and there's a 10% discount code for DW users of *DW1525*

Hope that helps.


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

I bought the planet polish wheel seal & shine after Tips had recommended it.

I used it at the weekend on my xtype alloys which are still like new but have loads of spokes and it looked like it was going to be a long job.

It wasn't a big/long job at all. I just applied it with the sponge applicators that go with it and did all 4 wheels and then went back around and buffed off. Easy and quick.

Only problem was that i didnt realise we had a discount on here and ordered it from passion auto something on ebay. Doh!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

SarahAnn said:


> I bought the planet polish wheel seal & shine after Tips had recommended it.
> 
> I used it at the weekend on my xtype alloys which are still like new but have loads of spokes and it looked like it was going to be a long job.
> 
> ...


PPWS&S is such a good product - I don't understand why peeps persevere with various paste waxes.

I hate spending time doing my alloys, and PPWS&S cuts the time in half, so it's all good, anyway - thanks for listening.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

I used Poorboys on my Volk SE37's which are a matt black, coarse finish and its not so good on them. Ok on the day but once it rains a couple of times it goes white.
Will try in engine bay now tho!!!


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

I had the PB stuff but sold it on fairly soon after buying it as it didn't live up to all the hype surrounding it; not a bad product, just not what it was made out to be.

I now use PPWSAS and as I have posted before, I wouldn't use anything else for "short term" (and by that I mean weeks, not months/years as in Gtech/nanolex etc type coatings) protection. As Tips says, it is so easy to use and it does give alloys a bit of a boost in the looks dept.

Well worth a look IMO :thumb:


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

I used the Poorboys for about 3 months and it works well with a couple of coats. Ive never used wheel cleaner since using wheel sealants but now im using Blackfire metal sealant which will give 6 months protection from an application.


----------



## viperfire (Apr 10, 2007)

Tips said:


> Poorboys was the first wheel sealant I bought for my alloys & I noticed that it needed at least a couple of coats for it to be effective.
> 
> Its a good product for the price, but there's too much hard work buffing off the excess wax especially when you have 18" alloys with 15 spokes per alloy.
> 
> ...


I've tried Pbs wheel sealent, ag alloy wheel seal, jetseal 109 and collinite 845.

I'd say the 845 is the best i've tried for beading and longevity. Wasn't impressed with jetseal to be honest.

After every wash i top up the protection with AG Alloy wheel seal. its cheap and easy to use.

Yea i agree sealants like Jetseal and Pbs ws are way too much work and you get just as much if not better protection from one coat of colli.


----------



## Jonny_McC (Apr 19, 2010)

Gtechniq C5 is so much better. Much easier to apply, gives a glossier look and lasts much longer.

Think PB's wheel sealant is very much an entry level product and you get what you pay for.

J


----------



## twissler (Apr 6, 2009)

Would something like Optiseal not be ideal for wheels? Just apply and walk away. Sounds perfect for wheels, especially PITA ones like mine. I think that's what I'm gonna try next unless someone tells me it's no good for wheels.


----------

